# Flipping image



## pgman (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

Is there a way of flipping an image left-right. 

I have an image of a dog running in the forest from the left to the right and I would like to change it to become: running from the right to the left. (no sign, no text in the image just a dog, trees and grass).

Thanks

Syv


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 15, 2014)

Right-click on the image and select Transform>Flip Horizontal
also available under
Photo>Flip Horizontal.


----------



## pgman (Oct 15, 2014)

Perfecto, learn something new everyday

Thank you very much

Syv


----------



## msmack (Nov 8, 2014)

Me too.  I read this forum often even if I don't have a question.  Great information on here.


----------

